# VMware VI "ansteuern" auf dem Richtigen weg?



## vsk (7. Aug 2010)

Hallo !

Ich möchte eine Anwendung schreiben und die entsprechende GUI in/mit einem WebBrowser anzeigen.
Die Anwendung selbst soll dabei auf einem Server laufen und von einen beliebigen Client aufgerufen werden können -> daher Browser

Dafür wollte ich Java Server Pages (JSP), verwenden. Da ich damit eigentlich noch nie mehr als Hello World gemacht habe. Wollte ich hier fragen ob das überhautp möglich ist, was ich mir da so vorstelle.
So könnte ich doch auch auf eine DB zugreifen und die Ergebnisse dann an den Client(Browser) übermitteln, oder? Gibt es Einschränkungen in der Funktionalität wenn ich es mit JSP mache? Das heisst gibt es Dinge die ich mittels JSP nicht tun kann, verglichen mit einer reinen Java Clientanwendung?
In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich etwas von AJAX gelesen, aber mangels Kenntnise darüber nicht verstanden für was das dann gebraucht wird.

Die Anwendung soll zudem dafür genutzt werden, VMs (VMware) über die VMware VI an zu sprechen, bzw zu erzeugen, dafür gibt es ja VIjava VMware Infrastructure (vSphere) Java API

Kann das so klappen, oder versuche ich da Dinge zu verheiraten die nicht zusammenpassen?


----------



## Noctarius (7. Aug 2010)

Wieso sollte das nicht passen? Wie du die grafische Darstellung von Informationen aus der Sphere API machst ist doch deine Sache?


----------



## ARadauer (7. Aug 2010)

> Wollte ich hier fragen ob das überhautp möglich ist, was ich mir da so vorstelle.


mhn ja eigentlich alles was es im web so gibt...



> So könnte ich doch auch auf eine DB zugreifen und die Ergebnisse dann an den Client(Browser) übermitteln, oder?


ja... das ist eigentlich der hauptanwenungszweck



> verglichen mit einer reinen Java Clientanwendung?


klar gibts unterschiede... web -> anfrage an server und man kriegt die seite zurück



> In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich etwas von AJAX gelesen, aber mangels Kenntnise darüber nicht verstanden für was das dann gebraucht wird.


anfrage an server senden, daten zurück bekommen ... ohne das sie seite neu geladen wird, mit jquery ein einzeiler am client... im grunde sehr simpel

vm ware api... keine ahnung...


----------



## vsk (22. Aug 2010)

Danke soweit.

Meine weiteren Fragen, betreffen zwar mein Projekt sind aber für hier aber eher offtopic.


----------

